# Hi from Maine!



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello from BC!  I'm Jessica and I lease a quarter horse mare named Cheyenne!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

.........Hi!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

hi haha! *cricket-cricket* lol jk! did you draw that picture in your avatar???


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

I did draw it, yes.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Its awesome!!!  I wish I could draw like that!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I like how you put the shineyness on his coat!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks! I will put some more of my drawings in the Art section sometime.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

okay awesome I can't wait to see them!  lol I try to draw but theres always something missing you know? Like the head just isn't right, or the neck is too short. And it seems like whenever I make a perfect head, the body ends up stinking or something.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome! Another artist! I agree with cheyennes mom - your avatar is good. Looks like one of them old-style horse paintings that everyone loves! 
Btw just to keep the flo... i'm Lyndsey, from Alberta Canada. I own a 16-yr-old Arabian mare & a 6-year-old Quarab & am partial owner to a sweet little QH cross filly (i actually owned her & her mother originally, but gave her to a friend last winter & so we're kinda halfers with her & training


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ cool! I wish I had a horse, I just lease the best horse for me (on my oppinion, I haven't ridden one thats better for me) in the world named Cheyenne! lol


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Welcome! Another artist! I agree with cheyennes mom - your avatar is good. Looks like one of them old-style horse paintings that everyone loves!
> Btw just to keep the flo... i'm Lyndsey, from Alberta Canada. I own a 16-yr-old Arabian mare & a 6-year-old Quarab & am partial owner to a sweet little QH cross filly (i actually owned her & her mother originally, but gave her to a friend last winter & so we're kinda halfers with her & training


Thanks, the drawing is supposed to be an old style thoroughbred.
Your horses sound nice!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

hi and welcome to the HF!!!! although living in sw kansas my family owns land in york county...miss ridding on the beach there


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, I have just joined this forum last night. I'm also from Kansas.


----------

